# Got a new doe yesterday



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yesterday I went down to my friend Kim Roll who owns Roll farms and got a new doe. I am pretty excited. She was bred Friday to a red spotted coppertox grandson. Who knows if she took but if she did I should have kids may 4th. Here is RF Dallas' Darlin'


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

she's nice! Can't wait to see what the kids look like! Congrats!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Outstanding doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Kim always has nice goats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats  She a nice looking girl, love the color too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Congrats amazing doe!
If she don't work out go ahead and send her my way! Lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, what a beast! Nice doe, congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! She's beautiful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you can send her right to ME!!!! Lol very pretty girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone I am happy with her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a black beauty with nice deep barrel!
If she didn't happen to settle Im sure Darlin would oblige.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I now have a rainbow of colors Dallas is all black, Zoey is a black dapple, Tori is red, and Puzzle is a red spotted.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats Roger!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's one big black beauty! She's a nice looking girl! Congrats.


----------

